# Dyeing yarn



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

What's better than to play with colour when it's 19f out?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my! I am envious!

What lovely yarn and your studio is fantastic.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Great studio and beautiful yarn!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow....your happy place is wonderful. Your yarns are beautiful. Yep....that's how to spend your day.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I love all the colors you post! And now a little peek into your studio. THAT is a happy place!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for showing us your happy place, it's a perfect setup. Do you cook in there as well?
I'm just wondering, do you play music while you work? I don't because I am concentrating on what I'm doing and feel that dyeing is so satisfying and relaxing that it makes me happy too!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Thanks for showing us your happy place, it's a perfect setup. Do you cook in there as well?
> I'm just wondering, do you play music while you work? I don't because I am concentrating on what I'm doing and feel that dyeing is so satisfying and relaxing that it makes me happy too!


This is a section of our basement my husband set up for me. To the right of the sink is a microwave and two burner stove. I don't listen to music unless my husband is also working in the basement and has his on. I don't need it as I'm concentrating on what I'm doing and like you, happy without. I do keep my space tidy. I can't work in a mess so whilst I'm waiting on the yarn I'll clean and tidy up. I have a large Tyvek sheet on the table. Works a treat


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

WOW!!!!! It's no wonder you come up with so many fantastic dye projects !


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

How organised you are! Puts my wee work room to shame. Love all those colours


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

How organised you are! Puts my wee work room to shame. Love all those colours


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

The editors of "Where Women Create" should do an article on your studio for their magazine. It is wonderful.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Babalou said:


> The editors of "Where Women Create" should do an article on your studio for their magazine. It is wonderful.


I second that idea!


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

I want to come to your happy place & buy yarn. It is SO beautiful!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

OMGoodness what a wonderful HAPPY PLACE. So organized to. My room is a mess with all my projects going on. DH says I bet you know where everything is. I love the yarn it is sooo pretty as usual. I would love a larger room all to my self One day. I listen to music and watch old movies or say listen to old movies. lol lol Have to have back ground music. My house has to many sounds and shadows going on. lol lol


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you so much ladies, I'd love to invite you all to my special place. Right now it's only 45 degrees down there but I'm bundled up and ready to start another day


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

No wonder you create such beautifully dyed fiber and yarn!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Your yarn is beautiful!!! And, your studio looks like a marvelous place to work/play. Aloha... Bev


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Gorgeous yarn and awesome "Happy Place" :sm24:


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

So jealous of your setup! Beautiful results too


----------



## dtjacobson (Mar 25, 2012)

Love, love, love the colorways. Our tastes in colors are pretty similar. :sm01: 

I'm also a teensy bit jealous of your dyeing area. I haven't been able to use my dye yard since Labor Day, as it's full of scaffolding (long story short: we're restoring the facade of our 100+ year-old house), and there's no place to set up stoves and steamers. My fingers are crossed that the scaffolding on that side of the house will come down in the next two weeks: I desperately need to dye.


----------

